# Creed dupe from sweet cakes



## Cactuslily (Apr 7, 2015)

I think we are all always on the lookout for a great smelling FO that gives plenty of play time. A week ago, I made a tester batch using sweet cakes creed dupe in Silver Mountain Water. OOB, it smells amazing. This FO almost gave me too much time, but I was tired and wanted to finish up. If you're looking to do something intricate, this is a great FO, and after saponification, it still smells great!


----------



## boyago (Apr 7, 2015)

HA!  My eyes must be tired and my dyslexia is kicking in.  I read that "creep dude from Sweet Cakes".  Thought there was some lecherous character putting the moves on you.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 7, 2015)

boyago said:


> HA!  My eyes must be tired and my dyslexia is kicking in.  I read that "creep dude from Sweet Cakes".  Thought there was some lecherous character putting the moves on you.



Hey Babe, I've got some sweet cakes back at home. Do you like Angel food or Devil's food? <smarmy winks>


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol - I'd so go for creep with cake... 

Seriously, what does that smell like?


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol..or the dude with the sweet cakes


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 8, 2015)

^^even better!


----------



## LBussy (Apr 12, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> I think we are all always on the lookout for a great smelling FO that gives plenty of play time. A week ago, I made a tester batch using sweet cakes creed dupe in Silver Mountain Water. OOB, it smells amazing. This FO almost gave me too much time, but I was tired and wanted to finish up. If you're looking to do something intricate, this is a great FO, and after saponification, it still smells great!


Disclaimer:  I have many of the Creed colognes and love them.

So far I've not been able to find a dupe that lives through soaping - HP anyway.  I was up to 1.5 oz PPO on a Green Irish Tweed dupe from Soapalooza and it just goes away.  

If anyone knows of an Aventus or Milleseme clone, I'm all ears.  I'm actually not a Green Irish Tweed fan.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 12, 2015)

Just an FYI, I used .5oz in a 1lb batch, and it still smells great!


----------



## LBussy (Apr 13, 2015)

Good to know.  I have a sample of that and the GIT clone on order.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 13, 2015)

I personally love git (green Irish tweed) by OT. It smells close to the real deal, but not as peppery or bitey, I should say. There's an underlying sweetness to OT git that the real thing doesn't have. I have a sample of creeds here. Now, I LOVE silver mountain water by OT! Smells so handsome! D pink, but behaves. Don't have a sample here of creeds, so I can't vouch if its spot on or not.

I would like to see sweetcakes. I've never ordered from them before. I do have a 1 oz bottle of git from AH/RE and I was not impressed oob, at least not like I was with OT. 

OT git does fade a little, but it's still noticeable 13 weeks on now.


----------



## LBussy (Apr 13, 2015)

OT?  I need to make an acronym list for myself for the suppliers.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol, Oregon trail soaps


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 13, 2015)

LBussy said:


> OT?  I need to make an acronym list for myself for the suppliers.



It is at the bottom on the abbreviation post in the main CP forum


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 13, 2015)

This creed dupe was the first of many fo's I ordered from SC. There's not much descriptive info regarding behavior, but so far OOB, all but one smells fantastic. I was a bit surprised they didn't send a sample of anything with my order. Perhaps I've been spoiled by other vendors I e used, but those samples have spurred me on to a purchase I would otherwise not have made. Just tried a new vendor, and the customer service was beyond fantastic. Bescented, like Nurture, has made me a customer for life!


----------



## LBussy (Apr 13, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Lol, Oregon trail soaps


Thanks LP!



kchaystack said:


> It is at the bottom on the abbreviation post in the main CP forum


You know there was a few things I've gone and looked up there that have not been there (and when I found out they probably should not have been) but this time I just asked and bam. there it is.

Figgers.


----------



## LBussy (Apr 18, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> A week ago, I made a tester batch using sweet cakes creed dupe in Silver Mountain Water.


Received my order of this and from memory (this may be the one Creed I don't have here) it's a very good dupe.



lionprincess00 said:


> I personally love git (green Irish tweed) by OT. [...] OT git does fade a little, but it's still noticeable 13 weeks on now.


I ordered GIT from SC since I was ordering some other things.  OOB it was close but something just a teensy bit off .. and bear in mind I have a bottle of real GIT here so I was going back and forth with some rest stops in coffee beans.  And by "off" I don;t mean bad at all, just not exactly the same.  I put some of the dupe on a test strip and it was closer so maybe it has something to do with the dilution?

Anyway this was a closet GIT than Soapalooza so I am going to do a test batch with this and the SMW dupe.  HP, shaving soap of course.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 18, 2015)

So far, the scent is holding true to what it was OOB. It did hold trace back forever! I haven't had a FO do this yet.


----------

